# Who will take that first leap of faith?



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I installed 8 shelves around the foster cat room. I was trying to entice SOMEONE to try them out!! Just as well, I'm going to West Marine today and picking up some anti-skid tape for the shelves. I don't want anyone to slip and fall! :crazy

Featuring Zaida (black tabby - adopted), Zizi (grey and white) and Mr. Mann (black and white). Thistledown not shown was late to the game but she was interested, too.

View attachment 64442


View attachment 64450


View attachment 64458


View attachment 64466


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Oooo... I love it! Can you take photos of the other shelves as well? I'm sure they'll be all over them before the end of the day.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

They may be a little nervous that they're slippery as I can see your cat tower is covered with fabric. I bet the anti-skid tape will help them make their way up there 

Looks great, by the way! I've been wanting to put up some cat shelves for some time but I'm never happy about the price. How are slabs of wood so expensive?!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

That looks great! I hope they enjoy it. I have a couple things on Pinterest I'm going to try and get DH to do for me eventually. Right now Lily's paw might be broken and I don't want to encourage any climbing. It takes us awhile to get around to doing projects around here anyway.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Photos are great of the kitties trying to decide who is brave enough. I think that's our next project to get some shelves up for the girls. We have a long hallway that would be perfect for them to jump along on shelves.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I thought there were usually stair-step type platforms going up to shelves? It seems like a bit of a launch for them lol - although I may be speaking as the mom of a very klutzy girl (Mystique). Sunny on the other hand wouldn't have a problem but he is an adult cat. I can't believe how big these little sweeties are getting. :luv


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

'Go on, Zizi.' 'Ladies 1st, my dear.' 'Here comes DE MANN! After I get me a cat treat...'


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I could eat them all...so furry and cute!! 
How are the ones with the eye issues doing? hope they can get some play in and sending good thoughts for all to be adopted!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Aw!!! I love Mr.mann!! I can't wait till I'm in my own house so my cats can have fun little things besides cat perches 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

wallycat, the 3 with the eye infections are doing better. Little Thistle still is congested, but snorting is getting better and she never lost her appetite or had eye issues like the 3 "bottle babies". They are about 6 weeks old now and getting so big, so hardly bottle babies any more. I'm still syringe feeding Licorice for some reason. He won't eat on his own! Licorice's eyes are starting to open today more and more. At least he's not blind!! He was chasing around the wand toy all over the place so I know he can see. When I feed him he has his eyes glued shut but open when playing. Go figure.

Polly says hi! I took this right after feeding her last night and she was getting SO sleepy.

View attachment 64474


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

*waving* Hi, polly-girl!!
SOOOOOOOOOO happy they are doing better!!
And Choco?? 
eating? opening eyes? 
These little guys need so much care and you have been so wonderful with them and to them. How lucky you all are!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Choco is fine!! Yes, eating on her own, eyes wide open, only Licorice has the eye thing going on and Thistle with her snorting/wheezing. The will both stay on the antibiotic for a couple more days. After that I'm golden!! I won't know how to fill up all this extra time I have!! I spent have my days mixing formula, filling syringes, feeding them every 3-4 hours and cleaning them up......but know what?? I absolutely loved every single minute. I will always remember that Polly had "Euthanasia Recommended" on her intake card. She is my little miracle baby being SO sick for so long!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

*sob*
Sadly, there will always be more babies to foster


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

And my room is READY for them!! Still waiting on one more wall quote then I will put in the last shelf and I'll video tape another walk through so ya'll can see! I love that room.

I didn't buy any non skid tape, I decided to get an additive and mix it with some paint and just paint non skid dots on the shelves. No one has tried to venture on the shelves yes - I don't think they are too far away from that cat tree top stoop. Little Zaida can reach it with her front paws.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a favor to ask of you, Marcia...
can you take pix of all the babies again...like you did the last time, each one, separate frame. I just want to see them all again. (and dh has already told me I cannot get Choco from that far away as we have enough strays locally...ugh).


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Love, love, love those pics of them all staring at the shelves!  They look great. 

Little Polly...sigh. :luv I can't believe she was so close to being euthanized!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You certainly have something to be proud of there and for all that effort.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

FINALLY!! Finally Tang and Choco have traveled the perches in pursuit of the red laser dot! Once they got half way around the room then looked down and realized what they had done and scampered back the way they came and down! Hopefully I can get more of them to try out my elevated shelves before they head out the door to their forever homes!


----------

